
Ask HN: When is a good time to raise capital? - vandebrake
If a founder has an idea but lacks the technical chops to implement &amp; build, should s&#x2F;he raise a seed round to get started? Will anyone invest based on the idea alone? Are there any other options?
======
byoung2
You should be able to build the smallest piece of your idea to test your
market. Say your idea is to build a device that can boil the ocean. Can you
build a prototype that can boil a cup of water? Build that first and see if
there are any buyers. You want to validate that there is a market out there
willing to pay money to solve the problem that your idea solves, and then
worry about getting money to scale it.

------
meerita
I always do it when I find the traction to get revenues. That's when I inject
capital.

